# Returned after a long journey.



## ChrisFL (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all. 

It is spring. I have finished the defense of my PhD while having had moved, and undertaking a full time job. That combination has cost me dearly in terms of my collection. I lost species I dearly loved. 

Now that life has stopped throwing hand grenades at me, I'd like to restrengthen my collection. Below is not a pure wish list, but a list plants I had and lost, and would desperately like to find again. All Bulbophyllum species:

Woelfliae
Patella
Tricaniliferum (corkscrew)
Cernuum
Dischorense (Monosepalum)
Sp. Zebra Stripes
Ankylochele
Reevei
Tentaculiferum
Streptosepalum (falciferum)
Nitidum (Hapalochilus, not the typically mislabeled one)
Macrochilum
Peltopus
Calceolus
Formosum (Hapalochilus)

I know the chances of replacing many of these are slim to none, but I figured I'd throw it out there that I'm diving back in.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2014)

congrats on finishing the degree--i did mine in 2009 and it is an accomplishment that still makes me happy on an almost daily basis even though i've left the academic world.


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Justin!

Well, I just went through and inventoried, this is what my collection has been reduced to through attrition: 

aristilabre 
contortisepalum yellow	
sp. (Stenochilus, Irian Jaya)
dolichoglottis 
fritillariiflorum 
bandischii 
trachyanthum 
alkmaarense 
sp. (Pahudia)	
denophyllum 
longisepalum 
fraudulentum 
restrepia 
caloglossum (seedling)
sp. (PNG)
concophyllum 
flavofimbriatum 
tixierii 
dennisii 
minutissimum 
pseudotrias (rough shape)


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2014)

Dang Chris!

You have most of what I have


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations on getting over you dissertation defense. I hated doing
it, but I managed...somehow. Are you going to be doing research and
teaching or concentrating on research? Post doctoral?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats on your PhD and new job, Chris!


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Angela, I skipped post doc because I have a rare and mysterious talent: I know how the instruments work, and thus, how to fix them. 

I'm a research associate running the stable isotope lab at Texas A&M University.


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 29, 2014)

Rick said:


> You have most of what I have



and I have most of what he doesn't have

Hey, Doc, why cap all the species on your first post? oke:


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2014)

Wuh oh Chris! I hope everyone in the dept. doesn't know that you can
fix things. You'll never get a minutes rest to pursue your own interests.
On the other hand, a steady paycheck and insurance just might be compensation. ;>) Good for you!

Now that you're a Real Person, you must join my crusade to convince non-scientists
that climate change is very, very real and very dangerous for living things.


----------



## ChrisFL (May 1, 2014)

Tom-DE said:


> and I have most of what he doesn't have
> 
> Hey, Doc, why cap all the species on your first post? oke:



I wrote it in Word and was too lazy to go back through to get rid of the automated capping! 

How are you Tom?? I hope well! Great to "see" you!


----------



## ChrisFL (May 1, 2014)

abax said:


> Wuh oh Chris! I hope everyone in the dept. doesn't know that you can
> fix things. You'll never get a minutes rest to pursue your own interests.
> On the other hand, a steady paycheck and insurance just might be compensation. ;>) Good for you!
> 
> ...


Angela, hey, that's what I do. If only politics had never been involved, things would be so much easier. This isn't much different than when Pat Patterson discovered what oil companies were doing with ethyl lead was very very bad. Or when the cancer-big tobacco linkage was discovered: high-dollar discrediting campaigns and political interest group investment ensued. 

http://geography.tamu.edu/profile/cmaupin


----------



## abax (May 1, 2014)

I don't have much hope, but I still yell my head off every chance I get!
The 1% is gonna kill the rest of us. The planet will eventually recover, but I suspect humans won't. I'm so glad to know that you're yelling with me.


----------



## Clark (May 2, 2014)

Congrats Chris on your achievements.

I wouldn't mind a longer growing season, or being in the 1%.
If the oceans rise, I'll have beachfront property. 
Won't have to move south to enjoy the favorable climates for seniors.

Thank the maker its Friday


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2014)

Sounds good, Clark! Can I have a sip of your Kool-Aid?


Congrats Chris. I wish I could help with your collection.


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2014)

My Kool-Aid is better than yours.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 3, 2014)

ChrisFL said:


> How are you Tom?? I hope well! Great to "see" you!



Doing well, Chris. Thanks. 

I am really into some tiny stuff now and I just received a piece of Bulbo. macphersonii last week. What a sweet little thing!

This fall, I might have a couple of species that you are looking for. I'll let you know what I have then.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrats and welcome back.


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, just bumping this with a quick update. I haven't purchased or anything since being in College Station (until just now), so over a year with no new orchids. I wanted to make sure whatever survived went on to recover. Right now everything I have left (I need an inventory) has been stable and growing for the past 5 months. I just purchased my first orchid, a red Bulbo contortisepalum, since moving here.


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2014)

That's one lucky emerald boa


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 6, 2014)

Green tree python


----------



## goods (Dec 18, 2015)

Chris, 

How's everything going since this was updated? You still looking for some of these? If so, we might be able to put together a trade when it's good shipping conditions (that is if we ever actually experience winter).


----------



## Marco (Dec 24, 2015)

Chris - Congrats and welcome back to the fold! I'm sure you will be back to speed in no time.


----------

